# Help with roll issue



## CLieb (May 9, 2007)

I bought a Motobecane Elite DS from bikesdirect about a year ago.

I started noticing problems on my daily ride and spent about 2 months trying to fix it.

The bike just did not run well, I tried different tires, brake adjustments tuneups from my local shop, different wheels, nothing worked.

My mistake was not contacting bikesdirect first, after a couple of months they would not warrenty the bike.

I did send in the wheels for them to check the bearings, they sent them back with no response.

This bike is slow, I cannot keep up with my friends on our daily rides (15 to 25 miles). On my 6 year old Specalized I have no problem keeping up and even set the pace, on the Motobecane they have to circle back for me. It rides like the brakes are on.

Any Ideas on what is wrong with this bike?


----------



## John_JCB (May 3, 2007)

Could it be something with the crank bearings? Pedalling the same speed but getting less transferred to the rear wheel.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*need to see the entire bike*



CLieb said:


> I bought a Motobecane Elite DS from bikesdirect about a year ago.
> 
> I started noticing problems on my daily ride and spent about 2 months trying to fix it.
> 
> ...


I have followed you situation with interest
and even looked over and tested the wheels [they are fine]

I ask my staff to offer to pickup the entire bike and take it shipped to us; then I could test in in person. I have no idea what the issue is; but I am sure it is not the wheels; and I am sure I could figure it out if I was looking at the entire bike

many things can effect rolling resistance and ease of pedaling. on a full suspension bike frame design is also an issue. however, the Fantom DS frame is a good on performance as any 4bar link [examle; a URT would be quicker than a 4BarLink in out of the saddle sprint]

anyway, if you want it checked out by experts; send me a PM

mike


----------



## CLieb (May 9, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> I have followed you situation with interest
> and even looked over and tested the wheels [they are fine]
> 
> I ask my staff to offer to pickup the entire bike and take it shipped to us; then I could test in in person. I have no idea what the issue is; but I am sure it is not the wheels; and I am sure I could figure it out if I was looking at the entire bike
> ...


Thank you for your answer Mike, PM Sent.


----------



## coralhead1 (Sep 1, 2004)

You may have already looked at this, but what about fit? Have you measured your old bike and transfered all the measurments to the new bike? Its very easy to lose power vs. effort if the fit is not correct. Geometry could be another questune along with the fit. If the bike is fine, Id say double check your measurments.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Good point, coralhead. I wonder if the OP's upper body is hyperextended (i.e. the bike's reach is too long for him.) That can sap all sorts of power from the lower body.


----------

